# DPDR and Evolution



## Dadude (Jul 19, 2012)

Did you know that DPDR is misdiagnosed for depression 25% of the time? It is important to know that DPDR is a strictly subjective experience that can be acute or gradual, and that those who have it manage to put very effective fronts. As such, there are no clinical signs. Furthermore, all symptoms are merely first-hand descriptions of people who suffer from DPDR.

Recent research suggests that there is an evolutionary cause to acute DPDR, due to its co-morbidity with anxiety, PTSD, paranoia, panic attacks, and the use of psychedelics. More precisely, each of these conditions increase information input to the brain, often to dangerous levels; coincidentally, these conditions are independently recognized as DPDR triggers. Apparently, acute DPDR is the brain's method of dealing with the excess input by disengaging itself. Similarly, there is a hypothesis among the psychiatric community suggesting that progressive DPDR may be a result of extreme developmental traumas; despite the logical validity of this hypothesis, this has not been confirmed by any study, yet.

Based on the recent advancements in DPDR research, DPDR is considered as an automatic coping mechanism to extreme life stressors, and as such, relieving those stressors have proven to alleviate the intensity of the DPD experience. Not surprisingly, psychotherapy has aimed to do just that, with positive but not definitive results. Medication, however, has had mixed results. Ritalin has shown to successfully alleviate the attention deficit that comes from DPD, but intensifies the other symptoms. Benzodiazepines alleviate the depersonalizing effects, but magnify the derealizing effects.

www.clinicdrbita.com


----------



## thestudiousone (Aug 15, 2012)

This clinic gets its stuff from reliable sources... they're all doctors in there o.o

Totally good for college level papers


----------



## Dadude (Jul 19, 2012)

thestudiousone said:


> This clinic gets its stuff from reliable sources... they're all doctors in there o.o
> 
> Totally good for college level papers


ya bro its an amazing reference. straight to the point and flat out accurate


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Miss dx'd 25% of rhe time? Please, it's gotta be like 95% of the time. I was dx'd wih nearly every other category of dx for 6 or 7 years before a specialist got it right

it's great info, I just winder why they keep saying this is new info....dissociation is figh or flight, which is brain stem cave man science, it's not new. But maybe that's rhe only way professionals will listen up


----------

